# Lady's Eye



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Poor Lady developed a huge eye ulcer a couple of days ago so back to the vet school we went yesterday. 

Good news is that the ulcer wasn't caused by the infection. That is clearing up nicely. The anti-fungal she was getting directly into her eye is really an IV injectible and apparently ulcerated her eye. We've stopped it and added an anti-inflammatory to help her eye heal.

My heart just breaks for her. She is in so much pain. She is normally such a good patient, but she yelps every time she has to get drops or artificial tears.

We saw the head of the ophthalmology department today and he feels that this is just a setback we can overcome, not a game changer. As I have mentioned before, because of her pain and the fact she is too high risk for surgical removal of her eye, the big "quality of life" decision looms overhead. I will not let my poor girl continue to suffer if this is not curable.

Pease continue to keep my sweet Lady in your prayers.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

rayer: rayer: rayer: Hang in there Lady, you are our miracle girl. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I will keep you and Lady in my prayers. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

I am sure sweet Lady that there is another miracle out there just for you. rayer: Prayers for you to keep you from pain. rayer: Prayers for her mommy as well.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Keeping you and Miss Lady in my thoughts and prayers!!! :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

She a tough ol' girl. rayer: rayer: for her, :hugging: :hugging: 's for you.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: Prayers for Miss Lady,hope her eye is better real soon.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Be strong, girls!! :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

sending rayer: rayer: and :grouphug: :grouphug: Come on miss Lady you can beat this.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Poor Lady, please get well soon !


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Marj, I am so sorry to hear of this setback. Continued prayers for healing of Lady's eye. rayer: rayer: rayer: 

Hugs to you both. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Poor Lady :crying: I'm praying for a quick recovery. rayer:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I hope Lady's eye ulcer heals very soon so she will be out of pain!! So sorry that she is having to go through this......prayers will be said~~~


----------



## Lucy & Lily's Mom (Jun 5, 2006)

I had a poodle a few years ago that suffered from glaucoma. I took her to the eye specialist and we could not get the glaucoma under control. I knew how much pain she was in and it broke my heart. My regular vet suggested that my poodle get a Gentocin injection in her eye instead of removing her eye. I don't remember all of the specifics about this procedure, but it just disabled her eye so that she didn't have to go through with the surgery and the pain disappeared. My vet explained to me that eye removal surgery is major surgery and my poodle was 14 years old at the time. I don't know if this would apply to Lady or not - I just thought I would offer it as a suggestion. I wish you and Lady the best of luck!


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear this news on sweet little Lady.... I will lift up all my prayers in the hope for a full recovery and the pain to subside. rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: 

May God Bless you both......


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I was wondering how her appointment went.

I'm sorry she's had a set back. I'll keep you both in my thoughts. With your care I'm sure she'll heal up nicely :grouphug:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Prayers for you and sweet Lady.


rayer: rayer: :heart: :grouphug:


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

More prayers for you and our little Lady.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm so sorry it hurts, sweet baby Lady. Praying it clears up soon and you won't need those drops anymore.
xoxoxoxo


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Lady, you're such a strong little one, you just have to be strong a little longer, until your eye clears up. Be well, sweet girl. We love you very much.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Awww sweet Lady. Prayers and thoughts for Lady and Marj.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Marj my heart just breaks each time I read of another set back for poor Lady. We are sending lots of warm thoughts and prayers for you and Miss Lady for a speedy recovery.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Precious Lady, you are in my thoughts! Keep hanging in there. :heart:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Sweet Lady, you are such a brave, strong, good girl and your mommy is just the best. She loves you very much so hang in there little one. I pray your eye clears up quickly so you won't hurt any longer. :grouphug:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, I'm so sorry for the setback... Hoping that sweet Lady's eye will totally heal really soon.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Lots and lots of prayers for Lady and lots of hugs to you, Marj!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I am so very sorry for the set back. You are a great doctor for Lady. I know you will do anything possible for her to have an excellent quality of life. SENDING PRAYERSfor you and Lady. rayer:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Aw, poor little girl, she's been thru so much but she's pulled thru every time and I'm sure she will this time, too. Hugs to sweet Lady.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh marj, I know this is so upsetting to you! Know "our" little Lady is having lots of prayers going out from here in NY for her to get thru this!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

I will continue to pray for precious Lady. rayer:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Marj, best of luck to you and Lady. Sorry to read she's had another set back with her eye. :-(


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh, Marj! you and Lady have had so many set backs!!! I hope this is a quick .....nuisaunce kind of set-back....

Even a cat only has 9 lives.....I'm starting to believe that Lady has more than that!!! :w00t:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I just can't thank all of my SM family enough for your continued prayers and support for my little Lady. It means so much to me. :grouphug:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Oh Marj I hope she recooperates quickly that girl is such a fighter and a tough ole' broad......LOL :grouphug:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Alright little Miss Ladybug - Hunter and I are praying really hard again for you and your mom! I know how much eye infections can hurt (I've been dealing with them on and off for about a year now) and the medicine just seems to make it hurt more when it goes in. But I know you can do it and I know you try so hard to be a sweet little lady. We will keep praying for you in hopes that your eye gets better soon.

xoxo Erin


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

My positive thoughts and prayers are with you and Miss Lady :grouphug: 


Celena


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

praying for miss Lady! rayer:


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

Still praying for Miss Lady rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Sending prayers and love to Lady rayer:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Prayers for Lady and you that it is just a little set back and everything will turn out ok. rayer:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Marj I saw this topic yesterday & thought I'd replied to it but I didn't. :wacko1: I have been praying for sweet Lady though. Could they give her the med she was on before in an IV Marj? Why did they have you put it in her eye if it's supposed to be administered by IV? I so hope the ulcer and especially the pain goes away. Poor little Lady. I'm so sorry for this set back. I'm wishin and hopin and praying,


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

oh Marj I'm so sorry :bysmilie: I remember how many set backs Muffy had :bysmilie: I'll be praying for precious Lady, makes me tear up about her being in pain :smcry:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Jul 10 2009, 03:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=803657


> Marj I saw this topic yesterday & thought I'd replied to it but I didn't. :wacko1: I have been praying for sweet Lady though. Could they give her the med she was on before in an IV Marj? Why did they have you put it in her eye if it's supposed to be administered by IV? I so hope the ulcer and especially the pain goes away. Poor little Lady. I'm so sorry for this set back. I'm wishin and hopin and praying,[/B]


Normally these infections are removed surgically, so applying the anti-fungal directly to her eye was our only alternative since she is too high risk for surgery. Eye infections really don't respond to IV medications.

The ulcer in her eye still looks just as bad as it did the other day, but she seems perkier. Maybe she's just getting used to the pain? She had a panic attack earlier today. Her other eye also isn't producing tears now and I can't use her tear stimulator anymore because it is an immune suppressant. She woke up from a nap with both eyes sealed shut with green goop and freaked out. I held her and calmed her down and got her eye cleaned up, but her heart felt like it was going to burst out of her chest she was so scared. 

I just don't know how much more this poor little girl can take. :crying:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am so sorry Lady is having more problems. She'll continue to be my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear that Miss Lady is having a hard time with all of this (though its easy to understand why). I know how much you love her and I'm sure it just hurts you to see her so nervous and scared. I will keep praying for her  :wub:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Jul 10 2009, 04:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=803695


> QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Jul 10 2009, 03:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=803657





> Marj I saw this topic yesterday & thought I'd replied to it but I didn't. :wacko1: I have been praying for sweet Lady though. Could they give her the med she was on before in an IV Marj? Why did they have you put it in her eye if it's supposed to be administered by IV? I so hope the ulcer and especially the pain goes away. Poor little Lady. I'm so sorry for this set back. I'm wishin and hopin and praying,[/B]


Normally these infections are removed surgically, so applying the anti-fungal directly to her eye was our only alternative since she is too high risk for surgery. Eye infections really don't respond to IV medications.

The ulcer in her eye still looks just as bad as it did the other day, but she seems perkier. Maybe she's just getting used to the pain? She had a panic attack earlier today. Her other eye also isn't producing tears now and I can't use her tear stimulator anymore because it is an immune suppressant. She woke up from a nap with both eyes sealed shut with green goop and freaked out. I held her and calmed her down and got her eye cleaned up, but her heart felt like it was going to burst out of her chest she was so scared. 

I just don't know how much more this poor little girl can take. :crying:
[/B][/QUOTE]


Oh Marj this just breaks my heart. I'm so sorry Lady is going through this. You too. I'm praying she improves. rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Stopping by to see how Lady is Marj.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I have received so many pm's from my wonderful SM family asking about Lady, I guess it's time for an update. I was waiting until I had better news.

Lady's eye ulcer isn't healing. :crying: 

I just took this picture a few minutes ago. Her eye is squinted closed so you can't see how horrible it looks, thankfully.

[attachment=55138:eyeupdate.jpg]

She gets pain meds three times a day and multiple eye drops constantly. She is amazingly uncomplaining and tolerant. She cleans her plate, barks for treats, and still wags her tail.

We see the ophthalmologist from the vet school again on Wednesday (we have weekly appointments). I am just beside myself with worry. The consensus is that she is not a surgical candidate because of her age and multiple health issues. 

Diabetics have a difficult time healing which complicates everything. Diabetes is also what has caused all her eye problems.

I hope this sweet girl has one more miracle left.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Praying for you and Lady :grouphug: :grouphug: Bless her heart


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

aww... i'm praying marj... rayer: rayer: too bad u dont live closer... i would take her with me to cornell on monday.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh no, Marj! I wasn't looking for this tonight!! Lady is our cat with nine lives.....I hope she's still nowhere near 9!!!!!!! 

If it's just an eye....then so be it. I am blind in one eye and life is still good. My and Lady can be twins.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Sending prayers and hugs for sweet Lady. rayer:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm sorry Marj since I didn't hear anything else since we last pm'd I was hoping no news is good news. Did you ask the Dr. about maybe trying the ointment instead of the drops since it will stay lubricated longer at least? I hope with the pain meds that she is at least in not much pain she is a little trooper. :wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Marj, I'm so sorry to hear this. Its heartbreaking for you and our special Lady. I hope you get some good news and this gets better for her. She's such a good girl and I'm sure she can feel all the love you have for her. I'll be keeping you and Lady in my thoughts and prayers.
Please give her a hugs for us. :wub: 
Jane & The Girls 
:grouphug:


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: Oh Marj I feel so bad, it just breaks my heart for you and little Lady. I just teared up seeing her sweet little face. I will say lots of prayers for the both of you that she gets her miracle we all wish for her. I know you need some hugs as well, :sLo_grouphug3: :sLo_grouphug3: as I am sure you already give hugs to Lady. Thank you for sharing and hope by Wednesday they will find a lot of improvement.

Lucy


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I am just now seeing this Marj.........I pray that Lady's eye heals.......please keep us informed and I am so glad that she is able to take the pain and does not complain. Bless her heart!!!!!


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

I'm praying for Lady she is such a little trooper rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Jul 18 2009, 09:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=807162


> I'm sorry Marj since I didn't hear anything else since we last pm'd I was hoping no news is good news. Did you ask the Dr. about maybe trying the ointment instead of the drops since it will stay lubricated longer at least? I hope with the pain meds that she is at least in not much pain she is a little trooper. :wub:[/B]


She's back on her tear simulators, gets artificial tears hourly, antibiotic eye drops, an anti- inflammatory drop, plus Tramadol three times a day. She's is as comfortable as she can possibly be, but her ulcer isn't healing. It's getting worse.

I wish she was strong enough for surgery so it could be fixed or even remove the whole darn eye. It's just not something she can live with indefinitely because of the pain.

We have battled uveitis, fat behind the eye, minor ulcers, infections, but she never lost her eyesight to diabetic cataracts as most dogs do within the first year. I have been obsessive about keeping her diabetes regulated these past seven years.

Diabetes just destroys the eyes eventually. :crying:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear her ulcer isn't healing.

Hopefully the doctor can come up with something else for her. 

Hugs to you and to Lady. :grouphug:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Marj I am so sorry things aren't looking bright for Lady's eye at this point  I am continuing to think about her and hope she can pull through once again. She is such an amazing little girl! :grouphug:


----------



## LamborghiniGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

I am praying for Lady! Please let me know if you need any assistance, as I am in North Carolina right now, and visit this area frequently. :grouphug:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Prayers and hugs to you both!


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh Marj - I'm just seeing this now and feel so bad for poor little Lady.  She's such a brave little girl, and it's encouraging that she's still enjoying
her food and asking for treats, but still, the pain must be awful. I have dry eyes, and I know how much that hurts sometimes, so I can only
imagine how she feels. But Lady :wub: is a fighter, and I join everyone else in hoping for another miracle for her! :grouphug: to you both!


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

:grouphug: I really hope Ladybug has one more miracle. :grouphug: She is so precious. :bysmilie: :wub:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh Marj, I am so sorry to hear this latest news. This is heartbreaking!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Marj I am so sorry....I don't even know what else to say. I just can't believe this horrible news. We are stilling praying for a miracle for the little Lady. :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

OH Marj... my heart breaks to know Lady's eye isn't improving. I know how you feel about wishing they could just remove the eye .... I'd feel the same way.
I know with all her health issues doing surgery is very risky... though if it diabetes alone, these days that isn't the issue it used to be. We've had so many have major surgeries ( including my Missy) and did fine but not with the other issues Lady also has which I'm assuming real the real problems.
We're just going to have to rev up the prayers for your little girl that somehow she can get thru this! rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Marg ... I am sending prayers to Lady that when she wakes up tomorrow her beautiful eye is healed and all better rayer:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Marj, I am so sorry that I am just reading about precious Lady. My heart is breaking for both of you. I think all of us here know how difficult it is when our babies are not feeling well. We can feel so helpless sometimes. 

Please know that I will pray Lady will experience a miracle and heal. It does sound positive that Lady is still enjoying her meals and asking for treats.

Hugs for both of you ... :grouphug: 

Marie


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Oh, Marj, I'm so very sorry to read about your Lady's eye. Bless your heart and hers!! You are such a great Mama. She's so very lucky to have someone who cares as much as you do about her health. Best of luck to you guys!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Dear Marj,
Sending you love and hugs for Lady! She is one courageous, strong Lady!

Will be sending her healing wishes and prayers! :wub: 

Hugs to both of you :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Prayers for Lady and for you! rayer:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm so sorry to read Lady is not doing well with her eye problem. I do hope there is something else they can
do for her to stop the infection and relieve the pain. She is a real trooper and so are you, Marj.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I've been looking everyday for a post from you Marj. I'm just heartsick to read the update I know you didn't want to send. God bless dear, sweet Lady. What a brave girl. I pray the drs. will find a solution for her next week. I will be praying my heart out for just that. Hugs to you both. This just doesn't seem fair. rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Jul 18 2009, 08:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=807147


> I have received so many pm's from my wonderful SM family asking about Lady, I guess it's time for an update. I was waiting until I had better news.
> 
> Lady's eye ulcer isn't healing. :crying:
> 
> ...


Praying for a miracle. I hope it gets better.

Tina


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Don't know how I missed this thread. But I'm sending so many, many prayers for our Little Miss Lady.

rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

Miss Lady we love you! Get well.

Marj, 

You have been such a fantastic mommy! Lady wouldn't have had her eyesight this long if it weren't for you. You have given her so many gifts over the years since you found each other. The gift of a devoted mommy, who made sure all her medications were regulated and administered. The gift of love and devotion, which will carry her into the next life. Not that she's going anywhere anytime soon. Miss Lady is a fighter!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

We are sending so many prayers your way! Big hugs to both you and Lady!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Im so sorry to read this news Marj, you and Miss Lady will be in my thoughts.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

God bless you, Lady and Marj.
xoxoxo


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Darn! This is just not the news I wanted to see about sweet Lady. And I'm sure it was a hard update for you to give. I'm so sorry Marj. I'm with you and everyone else and hoping Lady has yet another miracle in her. She's really surprised us before. Prayers and hugs for you both. :grouphug:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm praying for Lady. Hugs to you.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

We are hoping that Miss Lady has a breakthrough soon so that your worry can cease, even if its just a little. We continue to think and pray for you Miss Lady!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Marge, I know you are quite knowledgeable, have you tried colloidal silver?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Jul 19 2009, 11:34 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=807316


> Marge, I know you are quite knowledgeable, have you tried colloidal silver?[/B]


I can only put her prescription drops in her eye per her ophthalmologist because we don't want anything to interfere with their effectiveness. I assume that's what you meant, to use it as an eye drop?


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

I'm very sorry to hear about Lady. Big hugs to you and Lady. :grouphug: Hopefully, there's something that can be done to help her condition. Keep your spirits up.


----------



## puppy lover (Dec 25, 2007)

I am sorry to hear this news about your sweet Lady. I will keep her in my prayers :grouphug: 
Sunnie


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Oh please let there be a miracle left for Lady. Praying so hard.

Marsha


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Jul 19 2009, 12:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=807326


> QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Jul 19 2009, 11:34 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=807316





> Marge, I know you are quite knowledgeable, have you tried colloidal silver?[/B]


I can only put her prescription drops in her eye per her ophthalmologist because we don't want anything to interfere with their effectiveness. I assume that's what you meant, to use it as an eye drop?

[/B][/QUOTE]

Eye drop and internally


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Gentle loving hugs to our dear Miss Lady. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awwwww poor Lady! :grouphug: I'm going to keep praying! rayer:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I'm feel so badly for poor Miss Lady. I hope the next appt. will be of help for her. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Hugs and kisses, Lady. We all love you.... :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Marj, you and Lady have been through so much together, I know your heart is breaking because it seems things just keep getting worse. :bysmilie: I do believe in miracles and am praying for one. :grouphug:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

marj im sorry im jsut getting back from oout of town and im just now reading this. i hope there is a miracle for u. i will be crossing my fingers. ive seen a lot of sick dogs pull through surgery though. if its her only hope, isnt it worth a shot? i dunno.....i support u any way u go! :grouphug:


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Hard decision. We are all pulling for you. rayer: rayer: rayer: :heart: :grouphug:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Jul 19 2009, 10:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=807556


> marj im sorry im jsut getting back from oout of town and im just now reading this. i hope there is a miracle for u. i will be crossing my fingers. ive seen a lot of sick dogs pull through surgery though. if its her only hope, isnt it worth a shot? i dunno.....i support u any way u go! :grouphug:[/B]


Yeah, that's my thinking. They dismissed her as a surgical candidate at her first appointment because of her "systemic issues" and treated her infection topically. Now it's an ulcer, not an infection, so I have to discuss the options with them. I know one technique is to pull the third eyelid over the ulcer, but Lady had that removed with cherry eye surgery when I first adopted her.

Lady is not acting like she's ready to give up. I know she is in pain, but she cleans her plate, barks for treats, cuddles, etc. Since her recent bloodwork was so good, I'm hoping maybe that makes her chance of surviving surgery better. Or maybe the primary concern is her ability to heal because of the diabetes?

Thank all of you again for all your thoughts and prayers for Miss lady!


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

I too am just reading this. I am so sorry to hear that you and sweet little Lady are going through this. I will pray for a miracle. Lots of prayers and hugs going to you both. rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Jul 19 2009, 10:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=807581


> QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Jul 19 2009, 10:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=807556





> marj im sorry im jsut getting back from oout of town and im just now reading this. i hope there is a miracle for u. i will be crossing my fingers. ive seen a lot of sick dogs pull through surgery though. if its her only hope, isnt it worth a shot? i dunno.....i support u any way u go! :grouphug:[/B]


Yeah, that's my thinking. They dismissed her as a surgical candidate at her first appointment because of her "systemic issues" and treated her infection topically. Now it's an ulcer, not an infection, so I have to discuss the options with them. I know one technique is to pull the third eyelid over the ulcer, but Lady had that removed with cherry eye surgery when I first adopted her.

Lady is not acting like she's ready to give up. I know she is in pain, but she cleans her plate, barks for treats, cuddles, etc. Since her recent bloodwork was so good, I'm hoping maybe that makes her chance of surviving surgery better. Or maybe the primary concern is her ability to heal because of the diabetes?

Thank all of you again for all your thoughts and prayers for Miss lady!
[/B][/QUOTE]

I'm so hoping her ulcer and eye will heal. I think if it comes down to last resort, I'd at least try surgery. You never know..she may just pull through and give her a chance. Hopefully it won't come to that though and her eye will heal. But even if she didn't have a good chance of surviving surgery, I'd probably still try if that was the last option..she's such a strong dog.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Jul 10 2009, 01:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=803695


> QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Jul 10 2009, 03:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=803657





> Marj I saw this topic yesterday & thought I'd replied to it but I didn't. :wacko1: I have been praying for sweet Lady though. Could they give her the med she was on before in an IV Marj? Why did they have you put it in her eye if it's supposed to be administered by IV? I so hope the ulcer and especially the pain goes away. Poor little Lady. I'm so sorry for this set back. I'm wishin and hopin and praying,[/B]


Normally these infections are removed surgically, so applying the anti-fungal directly to her eye was our only alternative since she is too high risk for surgery. Eye infections really don't respond to IV medications.

The ulcer in her eye still looks just as bad as it did the other day, but she seems perkier. Maybe she's just getting used to the pain? She had a panic attack earlier today. Her other eye also isn't producing tears now and I can't use her tear stimulator anymore because it is an immune suppressant. She woke up from a nap with both eyes sealed shut with green goop and freaked out. I held her and calmed her down and got her eye cleaned up, but her heart felt like it was going to burst out of her chest she was so scared. 

I just don't know how much more this poor little girl can take. :crying:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Marj, have you looked into alternative remedies? Coconut oil for the eyes is actually very soothing, and it can stimulate tear production. I'll be thinking of Lady, and I hope her eyes clear up soon.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Jul 20 2009, 05:05 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=807628


> QUOTE (LadysMom @ Jul 10 2009, 01:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=803695





> QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Jul 10 2009, 03:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=803657





> Marj I saw this topic yesterday & thought I'd replied to it but I didn't. :wacko1: I have been praying for sweet Lady though. Could they give her the med she was on before in an IV Marj? Why did they have you put it in her eye if it's supposed to be administered by IV? I so hope the ulcer and especially the pain goes away. Poor little Lady. I'm so sorry for this set back. I'm wishin and hopin and praying,[/B]


Normally these infections are removed surgically, so applying the anti-fungal directly to her eye was our only alternative since she is too high risk for surgery. Eye infections really don't respond to IV medications.

The ulcer in her eye still looks just as bad as it did the other day, but she seems perkier. Maybe she's just getting used to the pain? She had a panic attack earlier today. Her other eye also isn't producing tears now and I can't use her tear stimulator anymore because it is an immune suppressant. She woke up from a nap with both eyes sealed shut with green goop and freaked out. I held her and calmed her down and got her eye cleaned up, but her heart felt like it was going to burst out of her chest she was so scared. 

I just don't know how much more this poor little girl can take. :crying:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Marj, have you looked into alternative remedies? Coconut oil for the eyes is actually very soothing, and it can stimulate tear production. I'll be thinking of Lady, and I hope her eyes clear up soon.
[/B][/QUOTE]


As you know, I am a big believer in alternative remedies, but because of the severity of the ulcer and possible interaction with her prescriptions, I am only using what the ophthalmologist prescribes. 

She does get an excellent tear stimulator (Tracolimus) and Genteal Severe Eye artificial tear gel.

Lady's right eye has not been healthy in years due to her diabetes. Diabetes deposits glucose in the eye which damages them over time. She doesn't produce tears on her own plus she has had numerous bouts with uveitis, minor ulcers, infections and lipids behind the eye. 

I amazing through all this that she never lost her sight from diabetic cataracts. The slight vision loss she has now is just due to old age, retina degeneration.

We do have a holistic vet here in town that I may try if it looks like surgery is the only option, but wouln't be a success in Lady's case.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Marj, my thoughts and prayers are with you and our ol' girl, Lady. She's a trooper alright....and so are you.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (MyFairLacy @ Jul 20 2009, 12:55 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=807603


> QUOTE (LadysMom @ Jul 19 2009, 10:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=807581





> QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Jul 19 2009, 10:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=807556





> marj im sorry im jsut getting back from oout of town and im just now reading this. i hope there is a miracle for u. i will be crossing my fingers. ive seen a lot of sick dogs pull through surgery though. if its her only hope, isnt it worth a shot? i dunno.....i support u any way u go! :grouphug:[/B]


Yeah, that's my thinking. They dismissed her as a surgical candidate at her first appointment because of her "systemic issues" and treated her infection topically. Now it's an ulcer, not an infection, so I have to discuss the options with them. I know one technique is to pull the third eyelid over the ulcer, but Lady had that removed with cherry eye surgery when I first adopted her.

Lady is not acting like she's ready to give up. I know she is in pain, but she cleans her plate, barks for treats, cuddles, etc. Since her recent bloodwork was so good, I'm hoping maybe that makes her chance of surviving surgery better. Or maybe the primary concern is her ability to heal because of the diabetes?

Thank all of you again for all your thoughts and prayers for Miss lady!
[/B][/QUOTE]

I'm so hoping her ulcer and eye will heal. I think if it comes down to last resort, I'd at least try surgery. You never know..she may just pull through and give her a chance. Hopefully it won't come to that though and her eye will heal. But even if she didn't have a good chance of surviving surgery, I'd probably still try if that was the last option..she's such a strong dog.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I totally agree. Ihope she won't need the surgery, but if it comes down to it, I'd go for it. Hugs to you both :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

I am just no reading. Sending healing and comforting thoughts your way..


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Marj,

IF the concern for healing , due to diabetes, is the main concern.. I've seen so many diabetic having had to have surgeries in one form or another... and they've healed well
In fact Missy's bladder surgery was extensive, removing a portion of her bladder ( she was under 2+ hours). She healed in amazing time.. just as if diabetes wasn't a factor.

I know keeping BGs in toe is a biggie as well. Out approach to "that" was.... I started several days prior to surgery moving her shot imes in increments so as to get to the lastest possible time for her food/shot and keep 'safety' of the fasting prior to surgery in mind. dr. wanted nothing to eat after 10 PM night before. missy normally had food/shot at 8 PM. night prior to surgery I worked to giving it at 9:30-9:45 PM. Since she was going into surgery early AM... she had no food nor shot morning of surgery... she still was within her 12 hour cycle at that time... so no fear of hypo by giving 'some' insulin and of course no food. 
She was given the gas so it was a 'quick 'inder and 'quick' out. When vet called me abt 11;00-11:30 Missy's BG was mid 90s..possibly higher 90s I've forgotten exactly.... but either way... not too shabby! of course from there she did start to climb... and abt 5;00 ish.. she was low 300s when we brought her home. I was to give her food ( slowly so she would't eat too fast) and shot with dose to be increased by 1/2 unit. The next day I gave a bit later at about the 6:30 ( so 13 hours since prior shot the night before... and again I was to give 1/2 unit more than norm as she was in upper 200s. Nighttime we again went a bit later abt 7:30 or so.. and I now don't recall if we did the 1/2 unit increase this one more time or not. I know by the following day she was on her normal dose. She never got traumatically off range in her Bgs and that 300s range was only for a very short time... after that she continued to go down toward normal.

I do notice many/most vets don't do this method but the pooches tend to be 'off' ofr longer than Missy was... or they tend to go too low as many advise the no food BUT 'some" insulin the AM of surgery. truthfully my vet's approach just makes more sense to me.

As to her wound healing! it was amazing! and even her 'innards' did well.. of course it took some time for her little 'reduced' bladder to stretch a bit to hold normally but to me it wasn't long at all. No where near what I had expeccted.to me, it seemed she was back to her normal potty schedule in no time. I do believe the way our vet approached the surgery and diabetes control, kept the Bgs in decent range for MOST of the time and so healing was as with a non-diabetic.

I do agree as last resort.. the surgery would be worth the 'try"... however whatever decision you make regarding "our' little lady.. you know you have our support. nobody knows what's best for her like YOU! I am continuing the prayers for her!!!.... and YOU!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Jul 20 2009, 11:40 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=807691


> Marj,
> 
> IF the concern for healing , due to diabetes, is the main concern.. I've seen so many diabetic having had to have surgeries in one form or another... and they've healed well
> In fact Missy's bladder surgery was extensive, removing a portion of her bladder ( she was under 2+ hours). She healed in amazing time.. just as if diabetes wasn't a factor.
> ...


I have been able to keep her blood glucose within range even with all this going on, believe it or not.

I guess the decision to do surgery will have a lot to do with the condition of her eye and whether there is hope it would be successful. As I mentioned in another post, one surgical treatment is to pull the third eyelid over the whole eye to help it heal. Lady had cherry eye surgery when I first adopted her so she doesn't have a third eyelid.

Eye removal would be too major, so it would depend on if surgery to try to repair the ulcer would have any chance of success, I guess. This was not a healthy eye to start with because of the KCS. I'll find out more on Wednesday.

Of course, I will have to consider the financial aspect, too. To consider spending thousands of dollars on surgery, there has to be a reasonable chance of success. It's a sad reality when you are dealing with a 14 year old dog.

Everything else is so good, I just can't believe this is happening. Her bloodwork is the best it's been in years and she finally gained back the weight she'd been losing over the past few years.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am sorry to hear that Lady's eye is not any better. She's a fighter though and I will continue to prayer for her and you...miracles do happen.


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I've just read about our little Lady now. I'm sorry that she's going through this. She's a strong girl, and she has you in her corner - I'm sure she'll do well.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (LitGal @ Jul 20 2009, 03:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=807752


> I've just read about our little Lady now. I'm sorry that she's going through this. She's a strong girl, and she has you in her corner - I'm sure she'll do well.[/B]


That's what I am counting on. I plan on getting a second opinion from the wonderful ophthalmologist we went to for years if necessary and absolutely opt for surgery if it is at all possible.

I am not ready to give up on this little girl by a long shot.


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Jul 20 2009, 11:04 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=807700


> I have been able to keep her blood glucose within range even with all this going on, believe it or not.
> 
> I guess the decision to do surgery will have a lot to do with the condition of her eye and whether there is hope it would be successful. As I mentioned in another post, one surgical treatment is to pull the third eyelid over the whole eye to help it heal. Lady had cherry eye surgery when I first adopted her so she doesn't have a third eyelid.
> 
> ...


I am just hoping Lady gets another miracle. She has overcome so much before...it's just hard for me to believe that she can't overcome this. She's an amazing little dog and so lucky to have you.

I can definitely understand all the hesitations with surgery too...I know you'll try everything you possibly can. But I know it would be so hard to spend thousands and not have your dog at the end of it all. I know if it comes down to it, you and Lady's vets will make the very best decision for her. I'm just praying that she can pull through this. Hugs to you both


----------



## pompomsmom (Jan 8, 2006)

I just want to add my well wishes. I am so sad this is happening. I just don't know what to say except that I hope and pray she somehow gets better. You are such a special mommy, I know and trust you will do what is best for her, and she knows it too... She knows you love her and are doing this to help her. :wub: 

Diane Pompom my maltese, Pixie my maltese/yorkie mix, Pebbles my cat and Pepper my sweet kitten xo


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Marj, 

I know that we have never met and I have never had the opportunity to cuddle Miss Lady but I love the two of you so much. You are both so devoted to each other - you with her care and she - your inspiration for a business. I know that you will make the right choice - I believe it is the only choice you know how to make based on all that I have read about you and Lady. And, whatever that choice I know Lady will be better off because of it. I continue to hope and pray that her eye ulcer is treatable and that Lady continues to be strong!


xoxox
Erin


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Marj, I'm sorry I didn't realize there was an update on Lady. 

It breaks my heart to read about all of this. Do you realize how amazing you are for the unconditional care you continue to give to Lady? I know I've said it before but Lady really is so blessed to have you. We have all been touched by Lady's fight for life. I dont' think she is anywhere near ready to give up. Any dog that wags her tail, licks her bowl and smiles thru these difficult situations only shows that Lady's 4 paws are still firmly planted on the ground. I will continue to pray for her as always. You both are such an inspiration. Stay strong Marj. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## alexmom (Jan 30, 2008)

Sending prayers to you and Lady.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

We're still praying for you and Lady.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

prayers for you and Lady :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Saying prayers for you and Lady and wishing you all the best today at your appt. I hope and pray that she improves and is feeling better soon. It's good to hear that she is eating and wagging her tail, she's still happy despite everything.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

We are back from the ophthalmologist and the news is good! :cheer: 

The ugly red pea sized mass on her cornea is a "vascular response" meaning her ulcer is healing. It is also protecting her cornea from infection! :two thumbs up: 

Thank you, thank you for all your prayers! Looks like this 14 year old diabetic still had a miracle left! 

Here's a picture I took right before we left. You can barely see the thing in her right eye because it's too far away, but you can see how good she feels!

[attachment=55198:wooflink.jpg]


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

:cheer: Woo Hoo!!!! :happy: Lady's eye looks so much better!!!! :yes: She looks adorable in her dress and bow...like a puppy almost!!! :wub: 

Still keep you and Miss Lady in my thoughts and prayers!!! :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

:chili: :chili: that's great news :chili: :chili: Lady looks adorable :wub: :wub:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

YAY!!!!! This is fabulous news!!!!!!! :dothewave: :dothewave: :dothewave: 

Lady looks like a youngster!! She is truly amazing!!!!!!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Hurray!!! :sHa_banana: You must be so happy! Lady looks happy too. Her eye looks so much better ! :Sunny Smile:


----------



## ablack (Jun 9, 2009)

That's great! I'm happy to hear it!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Lady looks so beautiful! And what good news!!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Woo Hoo!! Way to go Lady!! You are just are miracle girl. Marj I'm so happy for you. She is truly something else isn't she?


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

THANK YOU LORD


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Miss Lady, you are truly an inspiration! I love your dress/bow combination and your eye looks fantastic! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

:smcry: Happy Tears!

Made my day!!!! Bring on the dancing chilis and all their friends!!!!!

:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :dothewave: :sLo_grouphug3: :cheer: :celebrate - fireworks: :happy dance: :you rock:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

yay im so happy for u and lady!


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

:chili: Woo hoo!!! Lady looks good!!! :chili: That is such great news and I know I'm not speaking for myself when I say I'm happy! :biggrin:


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Awesome News!!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

What?? Amazing!! That made my WEEK! That girl takes a lickin' and keeps on tickin'!! Way to go Lady and Marj!!!! :smilie_daumenpos: :rockon: :aktion033: :chili: artytime: :yahoo: :rochard:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

so happy for u and lady!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (camfan @ Jul 22 2009, 01:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=808555


> What?? Amazing!! That made my WEEK! That girl takes a lickin' and keeps on tickin'!! Way to go Lady and Marj!!!! :smilie_daumenpos: :rockon: :aktion033: :chili: artytime: :yahoo: :rochard:[/B]



My vet up in Raleigh nicknamed her the Energizer Bunny many years ago. :biggrin:


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

:cheer: :cheer: :cheer: 

She looks like she is as happy, as she is adorable.


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

What absolutely wonderful news. I am so happy for you guys.

arty: arty: arty:


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Yay for Lady!!!! :chili:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Way to go Lady! :cheer: Marj that is great news!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

OMG, Lady looks GREAT!! Doing the happy dance for both of you. You're such an awesome Mom.

:chili: :chili: :chili: :aktion033: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

There is that sweet, happy girl!! Thank you God. Yay for Lady and for you. :ThankYou: arty: arty: arty:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

:chili: :chili: Oh Marj... I have tears of joy!!! what absolutely wonderful news ! She looks amazing !!!!!! 
May God continue to bless you both!!!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

That is wonderful news!


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

Marj, everyone has said all my feelings and I am so happy our miracle baby came through it again. Now Lord, please let Marj and Our Little Lady have some time to enjoy each other and get some well deserved rest from all the obstacles and pain they have had to deal with. rayer: 

Lucy


----------



## rmwms (Aug 6, 2007)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Jul 22 2009, 01:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=808562


> QUOTE (camfan @ Jul 22 2009, 01:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=808555





> What?? Amazing!! That made my WEEK! That girl takes a lickin' and keeps on tickin'!! Way to go Lady and Marj!!!! :smilie_daumenpos: :rockon: :aktion033: :chili: artytime: :yahoo: :rochard:[/B]



My vet up in Raleigh nicknamed her the Energizer Bunny many years ago. :biggrin:
[/B][/QUOTE]

What vet in Raleigh do you use? I live in Raleigh!! So happy to read the great news on Lady.


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Wonderful news! Way to go, Lady. She looks so cute in her dress. She does not look her age.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Amazing news for Miss Lady!! :dancing banana:

She sure has a lot of resilience! Seeing her well makes me feel like singing: 

Ain't nobody gonna break her stride,
Nobody's gonna slow her down,
Oh, no, she's got to keep on moving~~~  

:biggrin:


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

This is such wonderful news!!! :chili:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

What great news!! Lady sure is our miracle girl. We love you Lady and Marj.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

:cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: 


thats the best news !!!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (rmwms @ Jul 22 2009, 03:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=808627


> QUOTE (LadysMom @ Jul 22 2009, 01:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=808562





> QUOTE (camfan @ Jul 22 2009, 01:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=808555





> What?? Amazing!! That made my WEEK! That girl takes a lickin' and keeps on tickin'!! Way to go Lady and Marj!!!! :smilie_daumenpos: :rockon: :aktion033: :chili: artytime: :yahoo: :rochard:[/B]



My vet up in Raleigh nicknamed her the Energizer Bunny many years ago. :biggrin:
[/B][/QUOTE]

What vet in Raleigh do you use? I live in Raleigh!! So happy to read the great news on Lady.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I moved out of Raleigh about a year ago to the Pinehurst area, but up until then I went to Falls Village Veterinary for years. I would absolutely recommend them. They are the reason my Lady is alive today. They got her through one difficult illness after another over the years.

Lady's eye is being treated by the ophthalmologists at NC State Vet School. We are so fortunate to have such an excellent vet school close.

VHS (Veterinary Specialty Hospital) is also excellent. They have several offices in the Raleigh/Cary area. Lady has been there, too. :biggrin:


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm so happy to read the good news Marj!!  Lady is def one miracle!!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Marj, I'm crying tears of joy after seeing this amazing update! :cheer: I have been praying so hard for Lady. Praise God for yet another miracle!

She looks amazing and so very happy! :wub: She is one tough little cookie for sure!

Big hugs to you both. :grouphug:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

OMG, I did not see the update until now......GREAT NEWS!!!! I am so happy for you and Lady!!!! She looks so good........thank goodness, you can stop worrying!!! Such a positvie!!!! :heart: :heart: :heart:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

That is just the BEST NEWS!!!!!!! Marj, I'm so happy for Lady - she truly is, without a doubt, a fighter!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Amazing!!!!!! I am so glad to hear her eye is healing. She is amazing and so are you my friend :grouphug: 

Cathy


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

So happy :Happy_Dance: to read the great news, Marj! That's one amazing little old lady you've got there - and of course it's all due to your
care. You're both very lucky to have each other! :hugging:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Wow - Awesome!!!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

GREAT NEWS!!!!! :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Way to go, girls!!!! The power of prayer once again!
xoxoxoo


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Happy happy tears for Miss Lady!! I am so glad to hear of her good turn!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I have received so many wonderful pm's from all of you asking how Miss Lady was doing, I figured it was time to post a picture.

Isn't the improvement amazing? 


[attachment=55403:eyeaugust.jpg]


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Lady is looking better and better every time you post an update! :wub: :wub:

Thanks for the picture, Marj! Take care, you two!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

OMG, Marj!!! She looks FABULOUS!!!!! This is such great news!!!!!!! :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Amazing recovery - she looks sooo much better Marj! :sHa_banana: :sHa_banana:


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

Way to go!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: Marj and Little Lady you both did good, Marj with all your good care and mothering her and Lady for just being our little miracle girl. We wish you both a complete recovery. rayer: rayer: rayer: Our little Lady looks marvelous. :tender:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

awwww Lady's Eye looks wonderful! Comepletely normaly looking to me!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

:biggrin: :chili: :thmbup: :you rock:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Lady looks lovely!

You are such a great mom!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

She looks great, Marj!!!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Whoooo Hooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!! AWESOME!!!!! :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

she looks great...this is wonderful news. :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Wow, she looks terrific. Love & prayers, can't beat that combination.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Marj, Lady is certainly an amazing little girl!!! .... ( and so are you!).. she looks soooooooo wonderful, God love her!!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

She looks wonderful!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Lady looks GREAT, and you are feeling better!!! Whoo Hooo!!!! You both need to go out dancing tonight!!!! :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Lady looks wonderful! You are such a great mommy! 

Linda


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Marj,
You do such a good job of keeping her blood sugars with in range so she can heal properly. Go Marg!!! :chili:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (Tanner's Mom @ Aug 1 2009, 02:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=812424


> Wow, she looks terrific. Love & prayers, can't beat that combination.[/B]



Don't forget money! The NC State Vet School is $1,000 richer thanks to Lady! :biggrin: 

That little girl has run up quite a tab!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Wow - so good to see that!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Marj, little Miss Lady looks amazing. I wish I could just give her a big hug. :wub:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I am so glad to hear that Lady is doing well. Her picture looks great!!

Way to go Lady!!! arty:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Aug 1 2009, 09:39 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=812376


> I have received so many wonderful pm's from all of you asking how Miss Lady was doing, I figured it was time to post a picture.
> 
> Isn't the improvement amazing?
> 
> ...



She looks beautiful! God bless you Lady! :wub:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh, I can't stop crying. How wonderful Lady looks. 
xoxoxoxo


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Wow, Marj, you have done such an amazing job taking care of sweet Lady. She looks great!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Eye problem...what eye problem?  Marge she looks great and you must both be so happy. Congrats!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Marj, Lady is amazing!


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

It's great to see Miss :wub: Lady looking so well and I know it's due to her fighting spirit and large doses of TLC from you!


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

Lady looks wonderful!!! So glad to hear that she's doing better.


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Aug 1 2009, 12:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=812376


> I have received so many wonderful pm's from all of you asking how Miss Lady was doing, I figured it was time to post a picture.
> 
> Isn't the improvement amazing?
> 
> ...


Wow, that is amazing and wonderful.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

That's wonderful news and I can't get over how good Lady looks! She's such a lucky girl to have you watching over her. We love Lady and love seeing her pictures. Please give her a big hug for us. :wub:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Marj, we are so happy to read that Miss Lady is doing so much better.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh Marj, she looks wonderful!!! :wub: Lady's improvement is nothing short of miraculous, and she is a testament to the exceptional care you have given her. 

Big hugs to you both! :grouphug:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Lady looks beautiful - she looks so healthy and happy. Now you just need to get better so the two of you can share toast to your good health together!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Oh my gosh! What a difference Marj! Lady's eye looks great and she looks happy as can be. Must be all that TLC you give her. I'm so happy for both of you! :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Was in Phoenix over the weekend and just saw this post. Lady, you are one amazing little girl. We all love you very much. :wub: :wub: 

Marj -- she looks wonderful. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------

